# Rocket stove vs wood charcoal gassifer



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Can someone explain the difference between the two .


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

a rocket stove is for heating an area, in a house. A gasifier is for running an engine. producing smoke, filter it and burn it through a carburetor, in an engine. best wishes, ray


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

This is changing slowly . Their are couple portable gasifier for camping / cooking . Too many safety issues from what i've read on gasifier for now , for the home .


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

A gassifier makes a burnable gas by the incomplete combustion of the fuel. It limits the amount of air allowed in. You can use the gas to run an engine.

A rocket stove burns the fuel and gases completly. This is why a rocket stove is so efficient. Open burning of fuel allows lots of the flamable gas and smoke to escape without being burned.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

What is really sad here in the midwest is getting quality made sawdust logs . So i have to go briquette like royal oak or couple of other brands . Thanks Nimrod for explanation . I have friend who has tested several gassifier for camping (has his own outdoor store in Ontario ) . Most didn't pass .


----------



## mainegirl (Feb 21, 2011)

Winter....this is whyI want to make my own biomass logs...wooo hooo. been looking into it and making the mold this weekend...been a long week....need to be constructive, and regain my sanity...


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

My Son and I made a gassifer as a science project for school last year. Used it to run an old lawn tractor engine. They are really cool and fun but take a while to get started due to having to build the fire first


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Maine girl . I won't be heating house (solar for that) . But for camping and Helping a friend in S.D that works with native americans , i am pursue making briquette out manure and sawdust (which you already know , from my other posting) . I found out the pellet is not the way to go . Cost , energy to produce pellets = cord of wood in price .


----------

